# Some new pics of my car



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Gave it a some quick detailer today and also put some PB EX-Sealant on the wheels. Worked a treat!!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

few more.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

now thats nice mate


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> now thats nice mate


Cheers.

That was the first time I had tried the quick detailer. Its the Megs one you get with the clay but it seemed to do the job and was really easy to do!!


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

Are they Audi wheels?

They look superb! Good work, looks great.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

TomS said:


> Are they Audi wheels?
> 
> They look superb! Good work, looks great.


Thanks mate.

They are 18inch RS6 wheels. Got them a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic looking car, really like the A6 rims.

Just lose the chrome mirrors they ruin the look of the car!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Jay said:


> Fantastic looking car, really like the A6 rims.
> 
> Just lose the chrome mirrors they ruin the look of the car!


The old mirrors were titanium coloured the same as the old wheels so I had to change them.

I was gonna go for colour coding but thought I would try the chrome ones.

I really like them and they look better in the flesh..........so I'm afraid I'm keeping them on.


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> They are 18inch RS6 wheels. Got them a couple of weeks ago.


Thought I recognised them 

Spot on in my opinion

Tom


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

its looking greatttttt


----------



## marcoijpelaar (Jul 15, 2010)

very nice leon


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

And another from the depths!


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Does marcoijpelaar plan to comment on every single thread in this section? I hope so, that way the balance will be restored.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

With the mirrors I think they would look better being the "brushed aluminium" effect rather then the chrome plastic shinny. Think the car looks great though. Any plans for a remap or anything?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

s3 rav said:


> With the mirrors I think they would look better being the "brushed aluminium" effect rather then the chrome plastic shinny. Think the car looks great though. Any plans for a remap or anything?


Mate, the original post was October 2005, the OP probably doesn't have it now, but a poster above decided to comment on the 'original' post....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fail! :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice, love the alloys. :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

My baaad! Lol.


----------

